# Black Tank Valve Leaking?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This one gets 3 yucks:























It appears that I may have a leak in the black tank valve, and I think I confirmed this again yesterday prepping for our upcoming weekend trip. (The camper has been sitting for about 3 weeks since the last trip. After emptying the black tank at the last campout, I put back in a few gallons of H2O and some green stuff into the tank.)

I had installed a kitchen water filter and was going to let several gallons run through it before leaving to remove the particles. After doing this, I was going to let the gray tank drain, so I went to remove the drain cap and before I could react, I had green-colored black tank water rushing over my hands!!! There was so much of it, I would guess that the pipe was full back to the gate valves.

While the possibility exists, I'm certain that I did not pull the black valve after putting the drain cap back on last trip. That leaves the prime suspects being either one of my children, or a leaky gate valve. Since a small amount of water also appeared during our maiden voyage, I'm suspecting a leaky gate valve.

What is the remedy here? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Sell it and buy another OB......









Jusk kidding.

If under warranty, Back to the dealer for a new valve.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It may just be TP in the seal. When I close my valve after dumping, I open and close it really hard a few times to clear the seat. I still get a few drips past now and then but I wear rubber gloves when I pull the cover.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My 26rs had a slight leak like that. I added a third valve right at the end where the cap is. No more surprises when removing the cap. I can also use it to transfer a full gray tank into a black tank. I never liked the idea of the valves being four feet from the cap.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols,

I have had the same issue with mine this season, probably for the reasons Andy mentioned. My intended solution has been the same as John's. Add a third valve right at the end of the discharge pipe. They are cheap and readily available. I had not thought of that providing the ability to flush gray water into the black tank, but that is an interesting concept (just so it dosen't back-flush icky stuff into the gray tank!







).

Also, As Andy said, I always wear rubber gloves - and stand well to the side - when removing the cap!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I feel you pain I always flush my tanks wpon arrival at home close all valves and add some water and chemicals to the black tank. Last Year I had to take the OB in for service and when we picked it up we were only 30 miles from our favorite campsite in the mountains so we camped for the weekend. Upon leaving and dumping the tanks I took the cap off to attach the hose and I had an tidal wave







of black tank and both grey water tanks. That is mess you will never forget and you will always check the valves before removing the cap. I guess at the dealership service department thought the valves should be open







.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess I have been lucky...no leaks with ours. I do open and close my valves several times just to ensure there is no debris caught in the valves.

Try filling your black tank full of water and giving everything a good flush; and see if it still leaks. Maybe you will get lucky and it is just debris not allowing your gate valve to close properly.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> [snapback]117053[/snapback]​


Yes, we know.....put a 5 gallon bucket under there...























Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> I guess I have been lucky...no leaks with ours. I do open and close my valves several times just to ensure there is no debris caught in the valves.
> 
> Try filling your black tank full of water and giving everything a good flush; and see if it still leaks. Maybe you will get lucky and it is just debris not allowing your gate valve to close properly.
> 
> ...


I installed my Tornado flush into a virgin tank. I filled the black tank to make sure I had no leaks around the flusher, and this was the first time I noticed water behind the end cap. Since the black tank had only water in it, the leak could not be the result of TP caught in the gate.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gate valves are notorious for leaks due to debris in the guide tracks and seals. Unfortunately, they are probably the best choice for an application such as this.
I think, as the others have said, vigorously opening and closing the valves several times to dislodge any debris is the best PM you can do.

That, and make sure you are not wearing sandles when you open the valves!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Is there any water on the undercover of the trailer? There are two rubber seals, one on each side of the valve, the valve slid is in contact with these to maintain a seal, they are a real pain to install and you may have one not properly seated causing the leak, if this is so I would bet there is also a little water that leaked outside of the pipe. If there is no external leak then something is in the groove of the slid preventing it from sealing properly.

I have used this method to flush out the valve, fill the gray tank full, raise or lower the tongue jack so that the black tank is lower, with the black tank valve open, open up the gray tank valve, this causes a huge rush of water into the black tank. Or run a hose up the pipe to flush the valve area out.

Gooid luck


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I have used this method to flush out the valve, fill the gray tank full, raise or lower the tongue jack so that the black tank is lower, with the black tank valve open, open up the gray tank valve, this causes a huge rush of water into the black tank. Or run a hose up the pipe to flush the valve area out.
> 
> Good luck
> [snapback]121573[/snapback]​


I assume you make sure the black tank is empty first....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

10-4, and run the quickie flush beforehand also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> I feel you pain I always flush my tanks wpon arrival at home close all valves and add some water and chemicals to the black tank. Last Year I had to take the OB in for service and when we picked it up we were only 30 miles from our favorite campsite in the mountains so we camped for the weekend. Upon leaving and dumping the tanks I took the cap off to attach the hose and I had an tidal wave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh MAN! That must have really really really sucked. And to top it off, it wasn't done by anything you did.


----------

